# diğer-başka



## Setwale_Charm

Hi!
 I have a series of questions concerning the difference in usage between some Turkish synonyms.

 Could somebody for a start explain to me the difference between the two words meaning: another/other : _diğer_ and _başka_?

   Teşekkür ederim.


----------



## aslan

Setwale_Charm said:


> Hi!
> I have a series of questions concerning the difference in usage between some Turkish synonyms.
> 
> Could somebody for a start explain to me the difference between the two words meaning: another/other : _diğer_ and _başka_?
> 
> Teşekkür ederim.


 
Actually They are synonymous, However

"Başka" sounds like "else" But When you say "diğer", It reminds me of "another".

And you had better wait for other posts.


----------



## seyyah

"Başka" is Turkish, while "diğer" is Persian.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

seyyah said:


> "Başka" is Turkish, while "diğer" is Persian.


 
Any difference in practical usage then?


----------



## seyyah

To me "başka" usually means "another" while "diğer" means "the other" (as a noun or an adjective).


----------



## Setwale_Charm

So I take it _diğer_ is mostly used when there is a choice between the two. 
 Teşekkürler, seyyah.


----------



## avok

Another country: başka bir ülke  (but also :diğer bir ülke)  

the other country: diğer ülke  (but also:  başka ülke)

But usually "başka" is used for "another", "diğer" is used for "the other". (vice versa is correct too)

Also:

*Bir başka* ülke : (note the position of "bir") : different kind of a country (meaning it is either great or very bad)  ex: Türkiye bir başka ülke : Turkey is different kind of a country  it is beautiful etc..)


----------



## doctor.TR

diğer : the other. alternative. other 
başka: alternative. else. further. other.

on*dan başka*:  *apart from* him, *other than* him


----------



## LaLuz

başka ---> someone *else* : *başka* biri
diğer ----> *other* one : *diğer*i

*başka* also means "different". there is a verb "_başkalaşmak_" which means "to change, to grow different". maybe it would help, too.


----------



## su_

another usage of  başka:

secretary: sir you have to sign these reports.
boss: ok, *başka*? (anything else?)
secretary: that's all sir.


and also there is *öteki *meaning *diğer* in the sense of not one of us..


----------

